# Here’s a cool underwater video about then bite habits of Whiting!



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Cool video --Thanks !


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

I catch most of my whiting right on top of the beach...as in 10-15 yards. The big whiting seem to like the trough just inside the sandbar a PB pier.

Neat video.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for the video and tips. Yep most of the whiting we catch are in the surf or just outside. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

